# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Mua gì khi đi du lịch Malaysia?

## hantt.163

Malaysia có  nhiều di tích, thắng cảnh, các bãi biển sạch đẹp, nhưng du khách Việt  Nam khá quan tâm đến khu giải trí trên cao nguyên Genting và việc mua  sắm khi đến Malaysia.

* Nên mua gì về làm quà cho gia đình, bạn bè, theo hai "tiêu chí" là gọn nhẹ và ít hao tiền?*

 - Du khách thường mua quần áo, đồ lưu niệm như chìa  khóa, dây chuyền, lắc đeo tay với một quả chuông nho nhỏ hay hình ảnh  thu nhỏ của tháp đôi Petronas – biểu tượng của đất nước Malaysia với giá  cả khá phải chăng, khoảng 3 – 5 đô la Mỹ, tùy kích cỡ. Đặc biệt, một  món quà được nhiều du khách lựa chọn nhất chính là cà vạt; cà vạt được  bày bán rất nhiều tại các cửa hàng từ trung tâm thương mại lớn đến các  chợ trời với giá khá rẻ, mẫu mã lại rất đẹp.
*khu Phố Tàu (Chinatown) ở Kuala Lumpur.*

 - Khu Phố Tàu ở Kuala Lumpur có đủ các loại hàng hóa  từ bánh kẹo, hoa quả, giày dép, quần áo, túi, đồng hồ… Phần lớn hàng hóa  ở đây xuất phát từ Trung Quốc. Đối với ai thích nền văn hóa ẩm thực  Trung Hoa thì khu phố này chính là địa chỉ thích hợp nhất. Đường vào khu  chợ chính là hàng loạt hàng quán với các món ăn Hoa phục vụ khách trên  những dãy bàn kê hai bên đường.


Phố ẩm thực ban đêm trong khu China Town ở Kula Lumpur.
 
 Đặc điểm chung của chợ là hàng hóa rất đa dạng và giá  cả tương đối rẻ. Có mặt hàng đề sẵn biển báo giá, có mặt hàng không có  treo giá cả. Đối với những mặt hàng không treo biển báo giá, khi mua du  khách nên chịu khó mặc cả. Cũng như ở Việt Nam, nếu thấy người bán chưa  đồng ý bán với mức giá mình đưa ra thì cứ bỏ đi, thế nào chủ hàng cũng  gọi lại và giảm giá dần cho tới khi hai bên vừa ý.
 Nhìn chung chất lượng hàng hóa ở đây thuộc dạng trung  bình, ở một vài cửa hàng, người bán thường nói thách giá gấp 3 - 4 lần  giá thực. Chính vì vậy du khách nên cẩn thận và xem kỹ món hàng trước  khi trả giá. Việc trả giá ở Phố Tàu cũng thoải mái, nhưng tốt nhất du  khách nên dạo quanh một vòng tham khảo các mức giá rồi hãy quyết định  mua hàng.
 Ngoài việc đi mua hàng hóa, đồ lưu niệm tại đây, du  khách có thể đến khu Phố Tàu vào ban đêm để ngắm nhìn quang cảnh sinh  hoạt tại chợ đêm. Khách du lịch từ nước ngoài đến Malaysia thường hay  mua hàng ở đây vì giá cả hầu hết các loại hàng hóa thường rẻ một nửa so  với hàng hóa ở Việt Nam.


Một cửa hàng bán đồ lưu niệm tại Kuala Lumpur.
Theo: thesaigontimes.vn


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *Hà Nội - Malaysia - Hà Nội (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 9.250.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Ha Noi - Malaysia - Ha Noi (4 ngay 3 dem) - Gia 9.250.000 VNĐ/Khach*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Malaysia* - *tour du lich Malaysia*
Cùng khám phá *du lịch Malaysia* - *du lich Malaysia*

----------


## khoan_gieng

Malay cũng là thiên đường mua sắm  :cuoi1:

----------


## h20love

thấy đi đâu cũng có món j lưu niệm mang về nhỉ

----------


## wildrose

đồ trung quốc tràn ngập mọi nơi vậy

----------

